# GBAA Spring Turkey shoot at Buckeyes...



## alligood729 (Mar 23, 2016)

We are proud to be hosting the Spring 3D shoot for the GBAA again this year! Dates are April 9-10, Saturday and Sunday. This is a shotgun start tournament, shoot times both days are 9am and 1pm, with a group gathering 30mins before shoot time to discuss the round. There is a link to the early registration form on the GBAA site, early registration is recommended so that we can start without too much delay both days. Of course, you can register on site but if you do make sure you are there early!!! Format for this year is 30 targets, all known distance, 15 each round. Both rounds can be shot in one day, or you can split them one each day. You can also shoot at 9am one day and 1pm the next, or vice versa, any way you need to make it fit for you. There will be a guest class, if you are not a member of the GBAA!!!(although you will not be eligible to shoot for the championship, I will have awards for the guest class..) Pm me if you have any questions, visit the GBAA website. Looking forward to it!!

http://gbaa.georgiaarchery.com/?p=830

A FEW MORE DAYS LEFT TO REGISTER EARLY!!! GET ONLINE AND SEND IT ON IN, SURE HELPS WITH START TIMES! WEATHER LOOKS GREAT, IF A LITTLE CHILLY IN THE MORNINGS, BUT MUCH BETTER THAN A FLOOD!!!! COME ON OUT!!!
ONLINE REGISTRATION CLOSES TONIGHT!!!!!


----------



## EagleEye3D (Mar 23, 2016)

Looking forward to it! Gonna be fun!


----------



## Yallknowme (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds good


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Mar 26, 2016)

Max yardage on youth and Cubs class, both freestyle.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 27, 2016)

Can we join the GBAA at the event ?


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 27, 2016)

BowanaLee said:


> Can we join the GBAA at the event ?



Yes you can!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 27, 2016)

arrowslinger1119 said:


> Max yardage on youth and Cubs class, both freestyle.



Youth max is 45yds
Cub max is 25yds.
We are doing an all known yardage format for this shoot!


----------



## red1691 (Mar 28, 2016)

What about deer burgers? I'm hungry all ready!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 28, 2016)

red1691 said:


> What about deer burgers? I'm hungry all ready!!!!!!!!!



Hmmmmmmmm......we shall see!!!


----------



## red1691 (Mar 30, 2016)

alligood729 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm......we shall see!!!



You know me I shoot with my stomach!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 30, 2016)

red1691 said:


> You know me I shoot with my stomach!!!!



May have chicken halves....how bout that?


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 30, 2016)

Getting a good number of online registrations, sure would help getting things lined up for next week!!! Get online!


----------



## red1691 (Mar 31, 2016)

alligood729 said:


> May have chicken halves....how bout that?



I Think I could handle 1 or 2


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 3, 2016)

*week away...*

Ok, GBAA spring shoot is a week away! Get those online registrations in, it will help make each day starting time easier! Looks like the weather is going to cooperate much better than last year! Come on!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 5, 2016)

Registered online, will join at shoot.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 5, 2016)

*few more days!!!*

It surely would help if anybody planning to shoot this weekend, would go ahead and register online early.....it helps get the rounds started smoothly if I can have score cards ready to go.....still time!!!!


----------



## dgmeadows (Apr 5, 2016)

Volleyball is done, and I am ready to fling some arrows.  See you Saturday David.  Just registered.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 6, 2016)

dgmeadows said:


> Volleyball is done, and I am ready to fling some arrows.  See you Saturday David.  Just registered.



Got it, looking forward to seeing you!!!


----------



## red1691 (Apr 7, 2016)

Driving up tomorrow afternoon around 4:30, The South will raise again!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 8, 2016)

red1691 said:


> Driving up tomorrow afternoon around 4:30, The South will raise again!!!



Chicken is out.....looks like deer or beef burgers, dogs.....


----------

